# [OT]  Deleting Yahoo mail account?



## Heretic Apostate (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a yahoo account, which I want to keep.  Unfortunately, the email address has been discovered by spammers.  Now, I'm not particularly interested in getting good mortgage rates from some unknown person, and another person's unhealthy obsession with the size of my privy members is just disturbing.  I had to delete a bunch of emails today, and it's getting rather annoying.  It takes long enough to log into Yahoo already, why would I want to do it just to get junk mail?

Anyway, I've tried working within Yahoo's system.  Unfortunately, their Bulk Mail folder is a joke.  Sure, it does a pretty good job of segregating the mail, but when I use Yahoo Messenger to see if I have mail, it still shows.  As for blocking the mail, forget it, spammers change their email addresses too often for that to be a possibility.

So, my question is, does anyone know of a way to block ALL incoming mail to a Yahoo account?  There are parts of that Yahoo account I wish to keep, I just don't want the email any more.  (I've got 5 yahoo accounts, and I only want to keep email on three of them.  Spammers have found the other two.)


----------



## Darkness (Nov 25, 2002)

You could set up the account so it automatically sends all incoming mail to some other account of yours (presumably one that you create just for use as a "trash can").


----------



## Welverin (Nov 25, 2002)

I know Hotmail has an option to filter out any mail from addresses you don't specify (and maybe those not in your address), you could check for something like that.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Nov 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *You could set up the account so it automatically sends all incoming mail to some other account of yours (presumably one that you create just for use as a "trash can").  *




Unfortunately, I'm too cheap for that.  I like _free_ email accounts. 

I may just have to delete the worst accounts.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 26, 2002)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm too cheap for that.  I like free email accounts. *



*cough*Hotmail*cough*


----------

